# Rotted Talking Head



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

This is the first time I am posting, uploading pics, starting a thread and documenting a build. What could go wrong right?

For some reason I have always been fascinated by skulls and mummy heads in the movies. They seem to get more and more realistic. I became seriously intrigued whenever Spielberg used heads and mummy corpses in his movies. The store bought ones are cool but they lack the detail I took note of in the movies. So, I thought I would try to do it on my own. Since I wanted this head to go on display in my haunt I wanted it to do more than just sit there like a rock. I'm going to make it talk to the TOTs. It will have a demonic voice projecting from it.

Credit goes to skullkit.com for giving me the sense I really could do this. Thanks for getting me into trouble.

If you want to do this you'll need some stuff and instead of letting you just take a guess as to what that might be here is a list. I didn't put everything in there because some of the items are just things I have around for any project, and I figure you have them too (dremel, soldering iron, etc).

Get:
Lindberg Skull $20.
Wood Stain.
LEDs, All Electronics Blue Oval $1.
Speaker, 5.25 inch, All Electronics $8.
Latex $14 Motion Picture F/X Company, Special Effects Makeup Supplies - MonsterClub.com
Acrylic artists paints $7-$14 a tube, Daler Rowney System 3.
Teeth, $6 set, Uhler.
Cotton balls, $2.

Whatever else you may need to do the job. 

Get your head and stain it.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Start by wiping down your skull with alcohol to rid it of finger prints, oils etc. Then slather your stain of choice all over all parts of the skull


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

This isn't in order because I started to take the photos after I was already starting the work on Fred the Head.

The teeth are actual denture teeth meant for humans. I think they add something to the overall look. The shade is 81, I think. I will go darker next time. I built up wax gums from the wax that lined the trays the teeth came in. I then pressed the teeth into the wax. I removed the teeth I wanted to and then used the acrylic nails kit (not mentioned above $6) to cement the teeth into the upper and lower jaw. I cemented them in from behind. Afterward, I removed as much of the wax as possible. I wound up with some under the teeth but the rest came off eventually.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok, the pics are difficult for me to figure out.

Anyway, I now drilled one hole in each eye socket. BUT, I drilled the hole in the top FRONT of each socket. I really like the lit up eyes on many skulls but I think seeing the bulb or LED in the back of the socket takes away from the effect. So I mounted my LEDs right up front in the top of the socket! (Head slap, stupid me) You'll see why in a bit. (I was experimenting... and it worked!)

In the pic the LEDs are just sticking straight down. Put a little patch of masking tape on the very end of the LEDs and bend them back flush into the eye socket so they are flush along the roof of the socket.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is maybe a better shot of the LEDs in the front top of the socket. This is before the patch of tape on the tip and before bending them up to the top of the socket.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Here you can see the brain pan above the eyes. The leads for the LEDs are sticking up. I then hot glue the leads so there are no leaks and so the lights won't move and short out. I only want to do this once per head.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

LED leads hot glued in.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I then soldered and hot glued the LED leads to wires which go to a double AA battery pack.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

If you note, the wires are also hot glued down into place so that they don't get up to no good later on, or even buzz.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok, two things happened in this photo. One, I sprayed flat black primer into the eye sockets and coated everything in there. I then went in with black acylic paint and touched up anything that wasn't jet black. Flat black paint should reflect nothing. When dry, i pulled the tape off of the LEDs

Second, I set the lower jaw where I wanted it, and just like with the teeth, used acrylic nail filler to cement the jaw in. Note, it isn't set in straight on purpose. I want to give the impression of the ligaments having rotted and allowing the jaw to come unhinged.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Next I took the 5.25 inch All Electronics "Woofer" and placed it upside down on top of the skull. I then marked the metal surround for what I had to cut off. I figured the biggest speaker I could fit in Fred's head would give me the best sound. The best sound puts more fear into the TOTa.










Oh, yeah. I didn't document this but... I enlarged the hole on the base of Fred's head so the sound has somewhere to come out of and the rain (If I have any) can't come in. Plus the closer to his actual mouth that I can make the sound exit the more 'death like' it will present to the TOTs. Maybe even make 'em wonder how he is growling at them.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Another shot of the speaker. Now you can see that the metal flange has been cut away on the top and bottom in the picture. One of the metal "ears" that have been created has been bent down. (In the photo it has been bent up toward you) This will create the point to mount the speaker with a screw and nut to the back of Fred's skull. I'll cover that up later. The other ear is simply hot glued onto the brain pain up near the LEDs. You'll see in the next photos.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Another pic. I also touched up the speaker with fresh paint to prevent rust and the chance it might show through the eyes.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

About as much brain as Fred is gonna get. The rear of the speaker in bolted in, the front is glued in.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

A little teaser. With the LED's and the entire eye socket blacked out and only the tips of the LEDs exposed and shining into to back of the socket..... the sockets just kind of glow without a source. Trick worked! (BTW, the LEDs all but disappear in person)

Sorry, have to get on my bike and ride home. I will try to post more later!

Next I'll get some Wet Work done on Fred's Head.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

For the wet work I will be making muscles, blood vessels, skin and any other bits I can think of.

I poured a little pool of latex liquid into a bowl and put around one pencil eraser sized drop on the acrylic artist's paint into the latex and gave it a stir. For the muscles I used one drop of Daler Rowney crimson and one drop of burnt umber.

I took a cotton ball and unrolled it. Then, as best as I could, got it saturated with the colored latex. I then placed the 'muscle' on the face where muscles would actually be found. As the muscle dried it darkend quite a bit. Also, as it darkened I used the back of an Xacto knife and a toothpick to make detail in the muscle to indicate the striations in muscle. I also took a hemostat and the toothpick to open holes in the muscle to expose the bone underneath and to tease out tufts of the tissue.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

This is the 'muscle' going on. In all of these photos the muscles is still wet.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

In this pic the latex and cotton muscle is still very wet and kind of looks like, well, crap. As it dries I added more detail.

The blue and silver twisted wire in the photos is the 16 gauge speaker wire going to the speaker in Fred's head. I'll paint it later or cover it in some colored latex.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Another shot.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I purchased my latex from Motion Picture F/X Company, they can be found at Special Effects Makeup Supplies - MonsterClub.com. I went into their shop and they have props laying around and are generally just really easy to talk to. When I told them what I was up to the response was something like: "Cool! That sounds like a great project and the latex is perfect for it" This is nothing like ordering the teeth on the phone. I had to call because I have never ordered teeth. When I explained I wasn't a dentist but rather a haunter and wanted to make a rotting head I got a pregnant pause and then: "Hold on, hold on, hold on, I've never had a call like this, you are going to do what (snort) (cackle)!" LOL, I have to admit, had to be a strange call for them too.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Alright, I am out of pics for now. Yesterday's work is dry. I'm going to set up again and make some blood vessels and attach them. Time permitting, I'm going to make an initial covering of skin too.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Last night's work was a dismal failure. The head now looks like it is covered in yellow mustard. I am hoping it all comes off and I can try again. I have a pic but it just kills me to look at it.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Giving the skull a slathering of vanilla pudding is NOT what I had in mind. That smear on the mat is supposed to be skin. Maybe, in life, he had jaundice; yeah right. Just thought I would show a failure, hope I can correct it.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is a picture of the skull before the application of pudding/flan/mustard. You can see the detail in the muscle now that it is dry.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Mixing up the vein latex. I am using the same brand of paints and this time I'm mixing blue, red, white and black into the latex.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I then dipped my finger staight into the latex mix and smeared it onto my neoprene sheet. It should be dry by tomorrow so I can then roll them up into veins. My plan is that they dry darker than they currently are. That was the problem with the skin I made, it is drying too light.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Cool! I'm a Werewolf now!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I rubbed the blue latex stips back and forth until an edge lifted. The latex sticks to itself when cured so I then worked my way down until I had rolled up the dry strips.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

It was a huge relief to find out the botched skin was removable.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll have some patching to do since the skin removal also took some of the woodstain with it.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Surprise, surprise, Linda Blair came over un-announced and puked all over Fred. I decided to go with a totally different shade on my second attempt. The contrast with the rest of the skull is stark. I'm hoping that as I add layers it isn't quite so jarring and ends up adding depth to the appearance.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Just like with the veins I rubbed until I created a defect in the surface. Once I had a defect I just rolled the edges onto themselves. I also dragged an Xacto knife over the dry latex to create small defects that I could take advantage of. I wanted to create a rotting tissue effect that appears to be pulling away as it decays.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

A couple more shots. That was it for the night. Until next time.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I have been really bothered by the contrast between everything I have done so far and the application of a layer of tissue. First yellow and then green. Sure, I like the green better but it still poked me in the eye. I don't know why but I decided to try painting some areas with the acrylic paints. The paints thin down with water so you can use them straight or as weak as a stain.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I used browns, reds, yellows, greens, reds, blues, black and white. Since the paint wound up on all surfaces it started to tie everything together as a scheme. I really started to like what was appearing before my eyes.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I painted on lips, gums and teeth. I painted in the nose and filled in the bare spots where the wood stain was lifted. I pretty much painted everything a little here and there except for the eye sockets. I even tried to suggest some bloodier areas with straight crimson, like along the left side of the nose and the some of the bare patches on the scalp. I still have some areas to go over tonight that I missed.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I routed the veins where I wanted them and glued them in place with Zap-a-Gap (instant glue). They are a little difficult to make out but you should see them.

The next two shots are without a flash. My camera makes The Head look a little different than it does to the naked eye. It is fun to come into the kitchen in the morning, having forgotten The Head is on the table, and turn on the light


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Tonight I plan to do the final paint touch up. I also plan to add a rotted floor to the mouth. I have been kicking around how to add an outer skin for some time, how to achieve the shade I want without going through a lot of trials with supplies. I can hardly wait to get home and resume making a mess!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I have been spending some time today dreaming up all kinds of wrong things for Head to say. When I make the recording I'll be doing something else I have never done before. If it turns out good I'll try to post it here too. But, this will take a while for me to get to, I haven't recorded a thing yet.


----------



## dawnyday (Oct 10, 2007)

That is looking awesomely grotesque! Cool!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Dawnyday! I am growning fond of him, the little maggot.


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

its been really interesting watching this guy get more and more disgusting. He looks amazing. Cant wait to see him fully working


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks a bunch MedeaViola! I made some more tissue last night. I'll post it up later today. I will also need to purchase a microphone in order to record dialoge for the head.
I've been to your country, loved it!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

This skull is lookin' creepily fantastic! Will you be able to post some video of it in action?


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't get grossed out easily, and this thing made me almost gag. SO COOL. If it can freak me out or gross me out, then I consider it an awesome prop. Can't wait to see the finished product in action!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you very much Alucard. I will post the head on YouTube and provide it here. Issue is, I have never done that so if someone can provide some guidance I would take it.

Katie Lee, you gave me a big grin . It was something to read how the head affects you. I will make a video of the head in place and doing its thing. I have plans on how to pose the head and am also going to work on the audio. I need to record the audio and then really alter my voice in Audacity, another new thing for me to learn. I will then burn it onto a CD. There won't be any motion on this head though, I hope that doesn't disappoint you.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Last night i mixed up some more latex and acrylic paint to make the floor of the mouth and the head's outer layer of skin. I still don't know exactly how the outer skin is going to go on. (Note my two furry children getting curious about what "dad" is up to)


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

This is shot of the face drying. I literally just smear it out into a sheet and let it dry. Below you can get an idea of what I do with it next.










On the far left you can see I made little defects by nicking the surface with an Xacto knife. To the right of that I then rubbed the defects until a hole appears or the latex pulls away from the substrate. On the far right I continue rubbing at the holes to join and guide them until I get the random webbed rotted tissue look I am after.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

In case some one does a search in the future, yep this is also a corpsed head or skull or corpsing a head or skull.


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Sep 7, 2009)

No, it's fine. It may be creepier if it doesn't move. And I'm glad it made you smile. I'm in college, and I was sitting outside at a table with some other random people I don't know. They gave me the weirdest looks because I had this weird look on my face. I almost laughed out loud.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I think of the head as my master of ceremonies at the entrance to my haunt. I have been coming up with things to make him say that, well, frankly freak me out and disburb me a little. (Should I really have it say that?) He obviously died and is at the entrance to give you some "advice".

Had to laugh with you about looking at your computer with others around. I sent a photo to a friend. She opened it at work and got the office talking. She told them to all, "man up, it's a prop."


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Sep 7, 2009)

That hilarious. And I think it's a good idea. Like you said, he obviously died, and he's trying to give others advice before they enter.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Been busy with the other things in life, I'm back now.










Once I had the latex sheet full of holes I then rubbed talc all over the sheet and so it wouldn't stick to itself anymore and pulled it up. This is what I wound up with.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Two pictures of the floor of the mouth installed in the head. I used Zap-a-Gap and glued the membrane inside the jaw and attached it to the base of the skull too. I also managed to glue my fingers to the head too. I did trim the membrane to size.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is a little more detail on how I have been making the membranes. I first created a defect in the surface of the latex sheet. In this case by pricking and lifting with an Xacto.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I then rub at the defect ...


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

... until it breaks open and the edges stick to themselves.

I have tried a number of different sheets and colors and so far I have not been happy with the look. The membranes have all looked good fastened down but not so great once I lift them off and try to apply them to the skull. I have an idea for another try which I hope to attempt tonight.


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see the progress! I love this prop. It's so gruesome! Amazing! And it still makes me a little queasy. lol


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Buddy that is phenominal! Keep going! Inspirado keeps slapping the back of my own skull!


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, I love your use of latex in this project!


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm using your technique with the latex to make some spiderwebs for a spider box I am making


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment Croglinvampire. Does your head rattle when you slap it... mine has started to.

Curlgoddess, latex has become fun. I have started to wonder what else it can be poured on. Colors easily, dries quickly. Clean up is easy too.

Medea Violia, I am humbled that I inspired you to give the cotton and latex a try. I hope you like your results. Please share them with all of us.


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice work and great thinking! I like the rubbed and rolled latex techniques. I never even thought about using cotton with the latex, I use toilet paper...

The piece is looking awesome. Kinda makes me re-think some spare time that i have slated to work on an air-powered candy-launcher... I just might have to actually hand out the candy, as I admire a few MikeBru-inspired corpsified skulls around my graveyard instead.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

This has been great! As someone fairly new to actual prop making, it's nice to see the struggles you are having with getting it how you want. Encourages anyone who gets frustrated to keep trying. 

Totally awesome Skull!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

hey GoolGaul, I have to admit a candy launcher is really cool. I haven't mentioned it but do have plans to eventually make at least one more head. The only idea I have had so far is to maybe have a scalp with hair on it sliding halfway off of the skull exposing the glistening wet bone. Thanks for your kind words.

Newgirlinaz, for the most part it has been fun to do this though I wish I didn't have to clean up after every night of work. Yeah, I'm showing the failures too, I figure that as frustrating as they are they just might provide a benefit to someone else.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Crap! Two more failures. I am trying for a parchment color and a dry webbed layer of decayed skin. I obviously haven't gotten it.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

The color is certainly closer and I think I can live with it. So, spreading out another skin.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I placed the holes a lot closer together, and made them smaller. My fingers are getting sore from rubbing. The color isn't perfect but usable. But, I'm starting to really like this one!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

This is a pic of the bowl I use to paint. I am mixing the acrylics with some water and eachother as need. Sometimes I apply them straight. This bowl and paint were out again because I put the skin on and liked it enough to paint it. Let me know what you think.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

TADA!! Bad skin day.




























I still plan one or two more things for The Head but they will have to wait. The skin is only glued on in one spot in the back. The rest of the skin is just stretched on and hooked to anything protruding on the skull. This makes it handy in case I decide I don't like it or it gets damaged, I can replace it easily.

Next, I will begin the audio portion of this prop. I decided I do want your input on the audio. I'll use my own judgement, but will take your input. I'll be posting up the dialog I typed up for The Head. Read through it. I'm trying to make some if it a little tongue in cheek, some of it scary and some just down right unsettling. 

I have one or two more things planned for the head but need to get the audio done first since I suspect it will take me some time. (I also have another prop I want to do that I haven't even started yet, but it is pretty simple)


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Go ahead and read through the dialog, leave a comment or suggestion if you wish.



Talking Head Dialog


I know what awaits you.

I will eat your soul.

Evil laugh.

Trick or treat? Trick!

I didn’t believe in an eternity of pain, I do now.

Have you come here seeking adventure? Will you pay the price?

I’ll see you soon.

Some things don’t stay away, they follow you home.

Do you believe in eternity? You shall.

I am watching you.

You fool.

You are next.

You will be afraid.

Afraid? You will be.

Welcome to my grave. As punishment for an evil life my body was buried without my head. I now wander the earth for eternity seeking a new body to make my own. I need someone with a blackened soul to take their body away from them. Let me see your soul.

Ah, delicious.

Breathing.

Snorting.

Growl.

Death awaits.

The darkness is long, I have the time to wait.
I am waiting for you.

I can SEE you.

Sniff sniff, I smell your guilt.

The dead know one thing. It is better to be alive.

Happy Helloween.


I can see into hell, they are now coming for you.

You won’t survive the night.

I can smell your spleen.

When you are gone I will take your skin.

Your fear awakens my hunger.

Your fear flavors your flesh.

You have not been kind. “It” awaits.

I serve “It”.

It has found you. “It” will take you.

“It” has been looking very hard for you.

I love you.

You have chosen a very poor path. I applaud you.

There will be such pleasure in your suffering.

If you wish to die, touch me.

You are to end.

Look into my eyes, I have something to give you.

I am only poisonous if you can smell me, but then it is too late.

Welcome, go on in, and stay.
Be sure to get some candy, just don’t touch the witch, she will turn you into wood.

There are only ghosts present if there are green fire flies.

Green fire flies appear when ghosts are near.

Poor scarecrow, skin turned to dust, guts turned to worms, bones turned into stone until there was nobody home.

Be careful, they hide in the mist.

Don’t go into the mist, they are in there waiting for you.

Don’t let the Raven see you, it looks for the next soul to ferry to hell.

Have you met the ferry man? Can you hear his boat? I can. (play boat creaking)

The ferry man comes, I hear his boat. Run! (Play boat creaking, rowing)

Shhhhh, quiet, do you hear the beast? Maybe not, must have been a close call. (then play beast)

I warn you, something is hiding in the bushes. It has long nails and red eyes (bush moster)

Come, give me a kiss. I’ll kiss you back.

Take warning! You are not safe here.

I will swallow your soul.

Shhhh, don’t cry, I’ll end it all soon, shhhh.

You keep thinking about it, but are you sure she didn’t? Did she lie to you?

He is lying to you.

That call you meant to make is now likely too late. Your shame is exquisite.

You let it go too long, now it can’t be undone.

Prepare yourself. For once listen to me and prepare yourself.

Hmmmm, yummy… guests.

You look disgusting.
What’s wrong, tongue rot out of your head?

What’s wrong? Rot got your tongue?

Do you really want to know what makes the noises in your house? I could tell you. But, you’ll know when it comes for you.

It isn’t going away is it? It isn’t going away.

Yes, I can. Yes, I can see into you. I see what you hide, and it corrodes you slowly but constantly. You know of what I speak. You think about it. (pause) There, THAT, that is of what I speak. Oh how it festers away inside you. The putrefaction is delicious.

Be careful, you will get caught if you are not careful.

Death is coming for you. The mistake you made was looking behind you.

I can teach you this; when your heart stops you remain aware.

Heart sounds.

I love cigarettes, they speed things up.

I love drugs, they speed things up.

Trying to get to the end quickly? Drink up.

Did you already do what it is that will be the end of you?

Did you already set into motion that which will kill you?

Ever get that chill of shiver and there is no breeze in house? Did you feel the hand behind it?

Ooh, a baby, how disgusting.

Tonight, and only tonight, I will tell you a truth. When you feel like you are being watched… you are!

Ghosts and the dead are easiest to see out of the corner of your eye. Don’t try to look at them directly, you won’t see them. They are the motions you just missed, the something you thought you saw move, they are the glimpse you explain that no one else saw. When you look directly again, you can’t see them. But they can always see you, and they don’t like you. And, THAT one has been glaring at you all night.

Did you see that man in the darkened window? What do you think he was looking at? He started looking just when you got here. Do you know him? He doesn’t look happy.


----------



## for_the_scourge (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, all of those are chilling! A few of them might be a bit over the top for the little kids, unless you have a system of picking out which ones to use. And the ones referring to drugs and cigarettes might get you arrested .

That being said, I find the quotes from a boss from WoW to be quite fitting.

YouTube - C'thun Audio


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, the references to peoples vices are gonna get left on the cutting floor. I'm not putting this together to preach.
I'll consider the darker ones. I also figure if a child is too young they just won't understand what is being said, but will get the sense of it. It would likely be the adults, who interpret what is said, who would take an issue before any kid would. I think kids would just chalk it up to the scary experience of a haunt, whereas adults would form an opinion as to whether or not it is acceptable instead of just rolling with the fact it is a haunt.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Great job! 

How are you going to set up the voice? I mean is he going to be constantly talking, or do you have some sort of trigger mechanism in mind?

Lizzy


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

lizzyborden,
I ordered a microphone to record myself speaking out the dialog. I plan to capture my recordings on my computer. Each phrase will be a sepparate file. I will then, hopefully, alter my voice using Audacity into something deep and, well, dead. I will then string all the recordings together to form a long single track of speech for the head. I will have gaps inbetween each phrase so that he just seems to spit out a phrase at random, but it will be one track with gaps. I then plan to mount the head on top of a stake and run the wire up the stake so that the head looks like it was impaled on a stake and is now a talisman. This stake will be about 6 feet tall and put into the ground at the beginning of the short walkway to my gate.
I will also record a second set of dialog I will use for a disembodied voice. It will be a whisper and will play off of what the head says. So, if the head says looking into his eyes will kill you the disembodied voice will say not to look into his eyes. I will build a small black speaker and hide it in a bush about 10 feet away from the head, around ground level. The track for this voice will be timed to the voice for the head.
I will separate both voice tracks. The head will be the right channel, the bush will be the left channel. I will then burn these tracks onto one CD as a single stereo track (just like a song). That CD can then be played in a boom box or home stereo system. When I wire the head to the right speaker and the bush to the left speaker, and since the tracks are individual, each prop will only speak when that prop's channel is the one being played.
I hope I didn't make that too complicated to follow. 
It should be easy enough except for using Audacity since I haven't ever used it before. I'm burning a CD with two channels because I don't yet know how to trigger something and set up audio tracks with triggers. Some time in the future.
If I can do all this by Halloween I want to take some video of the head in place so you can see it in 'action'.
I was also thinking of posting the audio here too if I can figure that out easily enough.
But first, I need to see if my microphone gets delivered any day soon!
If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Sounds pretty cool! 

I know nothing about triggers either. Last year I used a cheap mp3 player hooked to a set of battery powered speakers to make it seem if spooky whispering were coming from the woods. I do like your idea of recording effects on different channels. I'll have to try that one.

Can't wait to see video of it in action!

Lizzy


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

I am liking the l.e.d. eye look.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Scourge. I am really happy with how that turned out too. 

My microphone showed up. Time to start playing with the audio. Oh, boy.

I am also going to add tufts of hair to the skull. Maybe tonight, but I have a flat tire to repair when I get home.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

My Lord! I thought I would just get a cheap hair extension for a few bucks at the beauty supply shack near me. No way Jose! $80!!! I found a halloween wig at Walmart for $7. I chopped off random chunks of hair. I then selected a manageable bundle and dipped one end into raw latex.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Tuft dipped and ready for placement.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

I lifted the scalp, remember, it isn't glued down. I then slid the hair under the scalp and when I let go the scalp holds the hair in place until the latex is dry.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

"Oh how lovely you look. What do you use in your hair? I just have to get some of that... your hair is simply fabu! Kiss kiss."

I also got a stake this weekend. It is the same used to keep saplings upright. It is something like 2.5 inches in diameter and one end is sharpened like a pencil.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

"...In the wide open savanna the pride of lions carts away yet another kill. It is an astounding sight to see a large predator like the houe cat bring down a wig-da-beast. This pride of lions will now retreat and demolish their prey item behind a furniture shaped outcrop..."


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Update
Unfortunately I haven't done much with the audio. I have half of the text recorded but not converted in ghoul. I am having doubts I will get there. I still aim to try, I would like to see it complete as much as you do. I just need to find time. 
I also haven't found the time to mount the head on the stake yet either.


----------



## spookyghost (Oct 13, 2009)

Thats pretty cool


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks SpookyGhost!


----------

